# la sirene campsite france



## phoenix (17 Jan 2009)

Hi

We thinking of going to the above campsite for the first two weeks in July.

I was wondering if anyone has any experience of how to get there?  We were thinking of flying to Barcelona, hiring a car and driving up as we will have a couple of days spare before going to the campsite.

I'm trying to avoid Ryanair but if needs be I'll fly with them.  I find them great when travelling alone or with another adult but with children I find the whole experience stressful not knowing if you will get a seat together or not.

would be grateful for any tips or advice.

Phoenix


----------



## Colby (17 Jan 2009)

HI have never stayed there but know the area v well as we rent a house out there, just be careful a lot of car hire places charge a supplement of €7 per day to take the car over the border the only ones I know that dont are Hertz and Europcar (which is normally expensive) The other option would be to fly to Carcassonne (again with Ryanair), I have heard rumours but that is all they are that Ryanair is putting on a Summer flight from Dub to Beziers but nothing showing as yet on that.


----------



## Crugers (17 Jan 2009)

Been there for 4 summers in a row. Always late June or early July. Weather was always sunny and HOT. Well run site. Popular with teenagers but lots of younger kids too. Security keep them (mostly) in line. 
Used Barcelona for the past three years. Good roads all the way to Argeles. Nearest airport is Perpignan but limited service from Irl.
Used Hertz each year. Prebooked using Hertz.es as Hertz.ie quote were way above the .es site. Aer Lingus for two of the trips, Clickair for one.
Booked direct via www.camping-lasirene.fr much cheaper than using middle man. Didn't opt for extra 'clean' on leaving day. From experience directly booked mobiles were newest on site. AFAIK 'kiddies' club is provided by site itself. Middle men do provide their own clubs. Beach is a bit of a walk from campsite but a short drive.
Take your time search for flight availability at best rates and do online booking for site availability at the same time. Car rental is 'always' available.
In the past, pre 'credit crunch', if you hadn't booked by January, availability was limited for June, very limited for July and non existant for August.
HTH


----------



## deli (18 Jan 2009)

Hi,
Returning here for the 3rd time this year. Great site with good facilities, you won't be dissappointed.
Aceess with direct Irish flights are to Girona with Ryanair (sorry!) 1 hrs 20 mins drive, Carcassonne (1hr 1/2 drive). If Ryanair is to be avoided, then Barcelona 2 hrs drive or Toulouse (2 1/2hrs drive)
All of the main camping operators have this site, but we have booked directly with the site on 1 occasion and other times with a small operator based in cork,   We have found these to be slightly cheaper than the site and have good quality mobiles, all with decking and air con;speaking of which is highly reccommended if going anytime from late June on. 
Enjoy !


----------



## philzer (19 Jan 2009)

While Keycamp and there competitors tend to be very expensive, we booked last year in Vendee with a crowd called frenchmobilehomeholidays.com and had a ball. There were three families and most of France is very kid-friendly with loads to do. 
Unfortunately Ryanair tend to be most competitive. Don't miss Puy du Fou near Cholet.


----------



## deli (20 Jan 2009)

I think there is a bit of confusion here, there are 2 La Sirene Campsites, one in Normandy/ Brittany area and one in the south of France in Argeles sur mer, Languedoc. It was the latter that  I was referring to !! I don't think there are any connections between the two.


----------

